# New home for those TCC over 40!



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Here we are girls a new place for those over 40 who are TCC.

Please feel free to start a new topic if you wish in here.  

Good luck to you all in your new home.

Mel
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks Mel . Great idea


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Mel

So please there is an over 40's place now I can post.  Although in my heart I am just over 20 my date of birth isn't so forgiving!   

Nikki xxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

yippee, somewhere I feel totally at home!!!!!
looking forward to a lovely chatty thread!
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Yonny join us on the goldies


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

this is a fantastic idea.  I left ff earlier this yr but am now coming back I have really missed it all.  Felt I was getting to old to ttc at 39 but you have given me hope again.  I am thinking of going back to GP to ask for referral back to Fertility Clinic or to see if she can prescribe clomid again.

Great you have given me hope again!

Thanks so very very much!

Helen66


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Helen

    

Glad you can join us.  Sending you some baby dust.  I have just got an appointment through to try a new clinic so it will be like starting all over again in a strange way!  

Hope to speak soon

love Nikki xxxx


----------

